# Specialized shoes: S-Works or Pro Road?



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

Buddy of mine has the new Specialized Pro Road shoes ( http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56682 ) and loves them. I slipped them on and they felt great. I particularly like the amount of ventilation for hot riding in the summer.

When I went online I discovered Specialized has a more premium (or at least more expensive) S-Works shoe ( http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57242 ) and so wonder what the S-Works has over the Pro Road?

Lighter (235g vs. 280g) is one thing. But on appearance I worry the S-Works is less ventilated.

I do not have a local dealer to compare in person, so it's an online order decision. I'm not looking to compare to other brands, but if anyone has familiarity with either or both shoes, comments appreciated!


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a pair of Pro's that are a couple years old now. They're extremely comfy, as you noticed, and they cool well in the summer. The boa mechanism of the sworks looks interesting, rather similar to my trail running shoes (in that the lacing system should allow the laces to move freely while cinched which I love), and perhaps I'll check them out when it's time to replace my current shoes. Are they worth the extra $$? That I can't answer, but I've been well chuffed with my pros.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have an older pair of S-works road shoes that I really like. I use them pretty much exclusively for racing. They are pretty light weight (not as light as the newer version) and quite stiff and I picked up a good amount of speed when I started using them. The boa is a nice feature that allows for a nice and tight fight while still being comfortable. 

I cant really compare since the only other Specialized shoes that I have are the Comp MTB shoes. From what I understand the fit is pretty similar between the different shoes.

I will most probably buy a new pair when new shoes are needed.


----------



## Cbookman (Jul 2, 2009)

I use the older S-works MTB shoes on my road bike, and in the summer for less technical MTB. They are plenty ventilated, and it looks like while the design has changed, they would still be fine on summer rides. They actually look a lot like the pro's you've listed except the BOA system is used.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

i've got a pair or 08 s-works road shoes that i love. feel stiff and comfy. The boa system is awesome.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I had a pair of the older Pro shoes and switched to the latest S-Works shoe. All I can say is that they are great shoes. Don't get me wrong, the Pro shoes were really, really good but the S-Works are awesome. Only way I can describe them is that they are similiar to wearing slippers but with carbon soles. The boa system is awesome as well. If price is not an issue, I would go with S-Works....

Also, in my opinion, S-Works are much cooler (temperature wise) than my older Pro shoes. That's just me. Plenty of ventilation.....


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I stepped up from the specialized comp to the s-works mtn and s-works road and I couldnt be happier. The ventilation is absolutely amazing, and surprising enough, it doesnt make my foot too cold in winter. I just love how slick they look with the boas and whatnot, and the carbon sole is a HUGE step up from the old comp sole. I recommend em to everyone and like them enough to have invested in two pairs.


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

I tried on every model my LBS has for road shoes. Once I slipped on the 2011 S-WORKS BOA, I was like wow, these are it! So comfortable. The BOA is like nothing else. It equally secures your foot. I could not settle for anything else. Too bad the pair they had was defective (missing the part one screw on the cleat screws into). They gave me last years model (not as comfortable with only one BOA unlike the 2 BOA on the 2011) just so I can ride till the new ones come in.

I am very impressed with the 2011 S-WORKS. I even talked my friend into buying a set even though he didn't need shows. Once he put them on, he bought them!

Try them, you will like them.


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm on a quest for a new comfortable pair of shoes and last week I had a chance to try on the Specialized Expert Road Shoe (http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57811). I was very impressed with how comfy they felt and also found the ventilation to be very good indeed.

Most attractive was the price - they are not quite as expensive as the Pro's but offer a the BOA latch while the front is a velcro strap - fine with me. I still want to try a few other options on before I commit, but these are so far top on my list.

Hope this helps...


----------



## c_rex (Jun 3, 2010)

I rode with a gent last year that had the S-Works shoes. He was very disappointed in BOA lacing because it would not stay taught. Hopefully they fixed that.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a 2010 pair of S Works and love them. They seem to fit more like slippers to me. The BOA mechanism is quite the technology. As you tighten one, it snugs up about 50% of the laced surface and then same goes for the second one. I think the best feature for me on this system is the micro adjustment. As my feet swell I can ease up just a click. This can be done on the fly, much easier than with velcro and buckles. As far as being vented: Seems to be just fine for me here in the Phoenix area. But, it all comes down to trying them on, if you can. I was really sold on the the Sidi shoes, but real disappointed when I tried them on. (Not because it was a bad shoe, I was disappointed because I really wanted them to fit!) S Works worth the money? I think so.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I bought a pair of "Pros" last summer. They're very nice & have good cooling. I never tried the S Works.


----------



## GaRandonee (Dec 21, 2010)

WARNING! If you try theese shoes on, you better have $350 in your pocket. You will have to have them. They are great. I have had SIDI, DMT, and Louis Garneau shoes, but the s-works has made every other shoe feel uncomfortable. Someone said "they are nick-named the road slipper", and it is true. They are just as comfortable after 4 hours as they are when you first put them on.
__________________


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

GaRandonee said:


> WARNING! If you try theese shoes on, you better have $350 in your pocket. You will have to have them. They are great. I have had SIDI, DMT, and Louis Garneau shoes, but the s-works has made every other shoe feel uncomfortable. Someone said "they are nick-named the road slipper", and it is true. They are just as comfortable after 4 hours as they are when you first put them on.
> __________________


^^^^ I agree with this statement and so does my GF! It was a very expensive experience!^^^


----------



## pinarellofp3 (Apr 6, 2011)

i have S-Works and I'm glad))


----------



## swierszcz (Mar 11, 2007)

I got 2011 Pro Road and cannot think about anything better. I do not like Specialized bikes, or in fact anything at all Specialized, particularly their attitude, but I am totally dependent on their shoes.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

My S-Works shoes are about two years old and I absolutely love them but they have more ventilation than the current-production version. I also like the BOA lacing system and have had no problem whatsoever with it. My feet are a bit wide and Specialized shoes are the only brand I have found that is comfortable on my feet, especially on century rides.

Years ago, I bought one of their less expensive models (about $75) and have yet to wear them out. They make darned good shoes.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

I just noticed in a discussion on another thread that the S-Works is available on the Specialized website at a reduced price of $240. Even though I already have a pair of 2009s I would have bought the red but not available in my size.


----------



## swierszcz (Mar 11, 2007)

I got 2011 Pro Road and cannot think about anything better. I do not like Specialized bikes, or in fact anything at all Specialized, particularly their attitude, but I am totally dependent on their shoes.


----------



## Metro commuter (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a pair of 08 s-works and the current Pro road. Both great BUT:

1. The guides for the brilliant BOA laces will develop sharp edges, causing the laces to fail prematurely - and when the lace fails it is easy to pull your foot. Takes a couple of years of hard all weather training and racing to get to this point.

2. The sole pulled from the upper on the sworks, but again after 2 years of hard use. Easily re-glued by a bootmaker!

3. The sole on the current Pro has a stiffness index of 11 but the sworks has an index of 10. The Pro does feel a little stiffer but that might be in my head.

4. The Pro stinks when it gets wet, but the swords does not.

5. Subjectively the Pro looks better.

6. The tongue with ratchet is prone to failure on the Pro.


Both shoes are great bit I will give Bont a go next time.

3 The


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

Metro commuter said:


> I have a pair of 08 s-works and the current Pro road. Both great BUT:
> 
> 1. The guides for the brilliant BOA laces will develop sharp edges, causing the laces to fail prematurely - and when the lace fails it is easy to pull your foot. Takes a couple of years of hard all weather training and racing to get to this point.
> 
> ...


When I got my 2011 s-works shoes, the tag on them said that you need to maintain them by putting some silicone lubricate on them. I would assume that it would prevent or help it from wearing down the guides to sharp edges. Just a thought.


----------



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

So I got the S-Works and did a 50 mile ride. One issue I had was the top of the tongue pressing into my ankle, like it is too long or not flexible enough, e.g., on the back half of the downstroke, when my ankle is most bent (toes up). Hard to tell if it is a break-in issue that will go away or not.


----------



## Metro commuter (Apr 8, 2011)

tracerprix said:


> When I got my 2011 s-works shoes, the tag on them said that you need to maintain them by putting some silicone lubricate on them. I would assume that it would prevent or help it from wearing down the guides to sharp edges. Just a thought.


Probably would. My riding in the BOA equipped shoes was in some dreadful wet gritty conditions, so perhaps not typical.


----------



## Metro commuter (Apr 8, 2011)

Tahoe Gator said:


> So I got the S-Works and did a 50 mile ride. One issue I had was the top of the tongue pressing into my ankle, like it is too long or not flexible enough, e.g., on the back half of the downstroke, when my ankle is most bent (toes up). Hard to tell if it is a break-in issue that will go away or not.


Same happened with both of my pairs of shoes - for me it turned out to be a break-in issue - hope same for you


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I just got my 2011 S Works Shoes this past Thursday and I logged in a little over 100 miles over the weekend.

These shoes are Awesome, no breakin period needed, no hot spots,Both Saturday 65 miles and Sunday 40 miles were perfect. I started with them with the lace on the tighter side, and when my feet started to feel snug from swelling I was playing with the boa dials one or two clicks at a time until I felt comfortable which I taught was a very neat feature.

I own alot of cycling shoes and these are rated A Plus in my book. 

I know they are pricey that's why we have Ebay. I got mine for $260.00 Shipped Brand New in a box with all the goodies.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I tried some Spec Pros (or similar) a while back at my LBS. Since I'm slightly bowlegged (knees are more inward) the Vargas wedge caused me pain, rather than relief - just and FYI.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a pair of the '09 S-Works (only one BOA) shoes and love them. Prior to these, I tried Sidi, Carnac, Time, Nike, and LG. I will never own another pair again. 

I will say though, my BOA system is about shot. Like previous posts, the lacing system is wearing down around the turns. and i'm sure they'll snap soon. just had that happen to my trail running shoes. and i crashed on the right shoe, which has affected it's BOA system, but is still functional. but the fit and feel are amazing for my feet.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

wiz525 said:


> I have a pair of the '09 S-Works (only one BOA) shoes and love them. Prior to these, I tried Sidi, Carnac, Time, Nike, and LG. I will never own another pair again.
> 
> I will say though, my BOA system is about shot. Like previous posts, the lacing system is wearing down around the turns. and i'm sure they'll snap soon. just had that happen to my trail running shoes. and i crashed on the right shoe, which has affected it's BOA system, but is still functional. but the fit and feel are amazing for my feet.


:aureola: 

You guys are aware that all of the BOA parts are replaceable right? All you have to do is go into a Specialized dealer or order the parts off of their website to repair these.

Go here:
http://tinyurl.com/64jjdba


----------



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

Got a pair of 2011 Pro Road shoes this season because they came in wide. Finally found cycling shoes that are wide enough for me. Just one problem that is bothering me. Have about 200 miles on the shoes so far. Where the strap connects to the shoe on the inside of the foot it rubs on a spot on my ankle and it hurts. Only the left foot is bad. The right bothered me some but doesn't now. Not sure how to fix this. I have tried tightening more or leaving them loose. Neither seems to help. Any ideas? Will they break in over time?


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

The ratchet strap connections on both sides of the pro's should be movable. Try moving the spot that's bothersome up/down etc.


----------



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

OK, will have to look again. It was obvious how to remove and replace the buckle end but the other end was not very obvious. I even looked at the "instructions" that came with it. The "instructions" consist of a very small picture with a few words that say "use thread lock compound."


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you have a good Specialized shop near you? They will probably do it for free if you are nice to them.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

andyaa said:


> Got a pair of 2011 Pro Road shoes this season because they came in wide. Finally found cycling shoes that are wide enough for me. Just one problem that is bothering me. Have about 200 miles on the shoes so far. Where the strap connects to the shoe on the inside of the foot it rubs on a spot on my ankle and it hurts. Only the left foot is bad. The right bothered me some but doesn't now. Not sure how to fix this. I have tried tightening more or leaving them loose. Neither seems to help. Any ideas? Will they break in over time?



If you can somehow complain like a Motha to your LBS and let them know you absolutely cannot wear these due to pain. Tell them you are willing to pay the difference to upgrade to the S Works. I can assure you if you look at the materials they used on the 2011 S works no break in period needed your feet will love you forever.

Thats how I would do it. Your LBS I am sure can return them to specialized and just claim them as defective and they will get a store credit.

Hope this helps


----------



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

Midwest Playa said:


> If you can somehow complain like a Motha to your LBS and let them know you absolutely cannot wear these due to pain. Tell them you are willing to pay the difference to upgrade to the S Works. I can assure you if you look at the materials they used on the 2011 S works no break in period needed your feet will love you forever.
> 
> Thats how I would do it. Your LBS I am sure can return them to specialized and just claim them as defective and they will get a store credit.
> 
> Hope this helps


S works don't come in wide. My feet are 8 1/2 5E. Need as wide a shoe as possible.


----------

